# Manny Issues



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally after all my research and asking you guys 100 times I got my Manny. Things didn't go well. I don't know if it's because of the stress from the move and a rough tank or what. The move all together was probably about 3 hours long for him. Got him home put him in the tank I thought was fully cycled I.E. the water params spiked and slowly were in check. I had my red's in the tank and my Gibbus. Put the Manny in there an two hours later his fins have a white look to them and his eye is cloudy. So I did a quick check, my ammonia was high, I think because I had added new plants to the tank two days prior and it wasn't going good. I immediately removed the plants, did a 20% water change, added aquarium salt, and a single full dose of Melafix (my filters have no charcoal in them). I noticed the pH was lower then what the Manny usually has so I added a pinch of baking soda. The next morning his condition was no better, water was cloudy and params were actually getting worse. I called in half a day off from work and I moved him to my most established tank which is a 36 bowfront. I had it since before my P days and it has been cycled for a long time. Param's were good. temp 82, Nitrates 0, Nitrites 0, Ammonia 0, pH 7.8 I did slowly switch him over. Had him in a bucket and transferred water slowly. I put him in the tank no lights an not much commotion around. Left him alone. NO dosing or messing with the water. Last night before bed he looked good, eye was pretty cleared up color was nice. This morning looked good, left the light off to help keep stress down. Turned the light on when I got home from work and it looks like something is going on with his fin's. Looked on here and it could be fin rot. I'm not sure. I have listened to what all you guys tell me, I have 120g of filtration on this tank, It's all bio filtration and mechanical. I use Fluval bio cubes for the media with floss. I checked his water just now param's are: Nitrates 5.0, nitrites 0, ammonia 0, pH 7.8, Temp 82. No Clue what's going on with the Nitrates, I do have two amazon swords in this tank that are turning brown, I'm guessing from no lights for two days. His cloudy eye is almost gone but his fins are looking worse. As of right now I have done nothing with the tank only because I don't want to add more stress especially since I'm not sure what i'm chasing. I also don't want to chem the sh*t out of the tank or cause the tank any weird spikes. I'm not sure if the breathing is heavy since I haven't had him long. doesn't seem to pant to hard but is panting some, also don't know that is he too bothered because his colors are nice and as I was trying to take picture of his fins he kept swimming over trying to run my camera off. Even bumped the glass.

1. Can you help me identify exactly what is going on (the best that you can with my info and pictures that is)

2. What do I need to do to save this guy and get him stress free and healthy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

That my dear is ammonia burn. Manny's are sensitive and not for beginners. Next time check water parameters BEFORE adding your new fish, then slowly acclimate him to the tank. For now, keep his water clean, add some salt or melafix and his fins will come back nicely.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I guess after all the research I did, I'm still a newb... I have only had P's for about half a year. I was watching this tank it finally leveled out so I thought it was good. Before I got my Manny I did a good cleaning and water change. Guess I should have checked the param's. Won't make that mistake again! lol Thanks for your help with this and I did add salt to the tank this afternoon an also added some stress zyme


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck with your fish!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh thanks. He is already back on track and at 100%


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great! Just remember to check your water frecuently since they are so sensitive...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good save, RedBelly!...







As has been said, your water parameters were off, ammonia levels high and with the Manny already being stressed out from the trip, its no wonder he had a little fin rot and cloudy eye!...This probably would have happened to any new piranha you put in that tank considering your tank wasn't ready...Having said that, as you can see first hand, in a cycled tank with proper parameters, your Manny healed up in no time!...As I've told you on other threads, just maintain your water quality and keep up with your water changes and you'll see first hand and experience first hand that Manny's really aren't any different from any other piranha as far as care goes!...BTW, kick ass specimen you got there!...He rocks like a NIRVANA concert!!!...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Nirvana 1993 or Nirvana 1995? LOL Yeah he is doing great, still nervous about moving him. Just may let him hang out in that tank a month or two eat some and then move him to his permanent home. I thought the tank was cycled good. Even did a water change and checked the param's 2 days before. Once I get the water in check it's pretty easy to keep that way. Just worry to much I think lol


----------

